# Adding 6x9s help!



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a 2011 ECO and it has the 4 6-1/2 door speaker setup and two tweeters up front. In the trunk there are cutouts where the 6x9s would go if I had the 6 speaker system. I want to upgrade my car to all kicker. Am i correct in thinking that if I buy 6x9s they will just bolt up then I just splice them into another speaker when I split up my highs and lows then run it all to a kicker amp? These are the ones im thinking of getting.

If you have a better recommendation over what I have picked please let me know, also Not sure what kicker amp to get to power them, not putting in any subs, so please take that into conserdiation when you recommend me a amp. It will only be for speakers.

Front door and tweeter
Kicker DS6.2 6-1/2" component speaker system at Crutchfield.com

Rear door
Kicker DS60 6-1/2" 2-way car speakers at Crutchfield.com

6X9s( which of three 6X9s will be best if they will just bolt in, site says it wont fit but I think they will just wanna make sure)
Car Selector



Thanks guys. (Note: Dont know much about audio so this is why im posting this thread)


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't know if you have been on sonic electronix but they have those speakers for a total savings of $80

Components are 85 
And rears are 55

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/cat_m23_i47_kicker-6-1-2-speakers.html


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am not sure, but I do not believe they are standard 6X9 speakers(may be 6X8s) why I don't know. Take a look at the RS package I believe it comes with the rear decks.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I mock fitted a pair and they will fit I just have to cut a hole in my deck and put a grill there. 
@tecollins1 no i have never been there ill have to check it out.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Thinking about just upgrading door speakers, dont wanna put a bunch of money in the sound, cuz its a waste of money for me.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 13, 2011)

Well *Cruze_EcoJAY* if you will keep this thread updated it would be greatly appreciated because i am also interested in doing the same thing. I will warn you though that on my free time Ive read through just about every thread on this forum and I remember coming across someone saying that adding those speakers to the rear deck will not really increase sound quality because of the amp that drives them. Some say that even merely adding an amp does not suffice because of the quality of the signal coming from the head unit. Just letting you know as a word of advice before purchasing.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually wouldn't use Kicker speakers if you paid me to. They're some of the worst sounding coaxials or components I've heard. Sure, they get loud, but they don't sound very good doing it.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 13, 2011)

Im a big kicker fan although I only have dealt with there subwoofers. But if there coaxials or component speakers are anything like there subs then I vote for them lol.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Mr. Jones,
Cruze Newb here... So is the general consensus that upgrading the rear door speakers is the best/most econo way to get a little better sound? The sound isnt bad on my 2012 LT...but any improvement without spending too much is worth it IMO. Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzado said:


> Mr. Jones,
> Cruze Newb here... So is the general consensus that upgrading the rear door speakers is the best/most econo way to get a little better sound? The sound isnt bad on my 2012 LT...but any improvement without spending too much is worth it IMO. Thanks


I wouldn't say it's a good way at all. It involves making a custom bracket to mount them (unless someone sells one), installing an external amplifier, and running new power wiring. All in all, it does not improve sound quality and bass output will be poor for the money spent compared to a dedicated subwoofer. 

What is it that you feel is missing in your sound system?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

my lt sound system is a joke. i never has a poor system like that. I will upgrade this maybe this winter...


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wouldn't say it's a good way at all. It involves making a custom bracket to mount them (unless someone sells one), installing an external amplifier, and running new power wiring. All in all, it does not improve sound quality and bass output will be poor for the money spent compared to a dedicated subwoofer.
> 
> What is it that you feel is missing in your sound system?


Xtreme,
Thanks for the reply. There really isnt anything all that bad with it as is. Ive only had the car since labor day. If I had one gripe it would be loudness but I guess that depends on the source file... and as you prolly know many times that depends on how the artists sound mastered their recording. I have ENYA songs that play soo much louder than some metal bands???? Thanks again...u sure know ur stuff!ccasion14:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzado said:


> Xtreme,
> Thanks for the reply. There really isnt anything all that bad with it as is. Ive only had the car since labor day. If I had one gripe it would be loudness but I guess that depends on the source file... and as you prolly know many times that depends on how the artists sound mastered their recording. I have ENYA songs that play soo much louder than some metal bands???? Thanks again...u sure know ur stuff!ccasion14:


I guess if you're looking for more output, adding some rear speakers will make more noise, but it won't sound very good. Many people have complained before about the output capabilities of the stock sound system, and it is indeed limited.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

limited... no, its worst than that...


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Infinity 60.9cs 6-1/2" 2-way Kappa Series Component Speakers








[h=1]Infinity Kappa 60.9cs[/h][h=2]6-1/2" 2-way Kappa Series Component Speakers[/h]
spend your money wise.
The 95db sensitivity of the Kappa will give you lots of head room left on your factory system.Well worth the money for those who do not have the hand set and mind set to install a mini DSP...

Add in a few of these
Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information









I would put 3 on the inside of the door skins outer skin of the door then 4 on the inner door skin.Then last go to Home Depot or Lowes and get the heavst roofing felt you can get local to you.Cheap for a 50-100 ft roll.I know you will never need all that.Find someone roofing is another option.
Use the roofing felt to line the door between the metal and the plastic panels.I use 2-3 layers depending on the thickness of the material used.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RAW2U said:


> Infinity 60.9cs 6-1/2" 2-way Kappa Series Component Speakers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't quite recall what the factory impedance is, but those are 2ohm drivers, which is likely how they achieve some of their rated efficiency. I'm curious to know at what frequencies that efficiency is met. 95db is pretty high. That's higher than most tweeters I work with. I'd take a number like that with a huge grain of salt. I don't know of any normal drivers that high SPL volumes that high. 

Since I know you do a lot of R&D, what do you think of these?

Amazon.com: Cadence Cwm6kit 6.5-Inch 200 Watt Component Speaker Kit: Car Electronics

Phase plug on the midwoofer, large motor, an air core inductor, polypropylene capacitor on the tweeter, and three tweeter sensitivity adjustments. The crossovers, surprisingly, are 12db/octave. Very, very surprising for a $65 component set.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Well the woofers in the pioneer system are 2 ohm as we already found out ccasion14: 
So I am taking this as a hint the system is able to handle the 2ohm loads from these with little to no loss in the SPL.

On the Cadence kit you mentioned.Ya not bad looking but over on DIY CAR Audio they did Klippel tests and the group seams to dislike the CWM6 kit.

Personally I used the Hertz in our Terrain as a drop in as the SPL was rated 93db and I found the sensitivity difference was higher with the HERTZ over the factory upgraded Pioneer system we had in the 2010 GMC SLT Terrain.With that I am sure the 95db will work even at the 2 ohm.

did you measure the sensitivity on your speakers? I will once I do my upgrade.May have to make a day of testing the system.Something like this
Test the out put off all drivers in the mounted locations
Test the SPL of all drivers in the mounted locations
Dampen the doors with the factory Pioneer upgrade 9.1 re test
Install the new speakers and re test.

Still the Cadence kit was not a issue if you are adding a amp.POWER is cheap.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RAW2U said:


> Well the woofers in the pioneer system are 2 ohm as we already found out ccasion14:
> So I am taking this as a hint the system is able to handle the 2ohm loads from these with little to no loss in the SPL.
> 
> On the Cadence kit you mentioned.Ya not bad looking but over on DIY CAR Audio they did Klippel tests and the group seams to dislike the CWM6 kit.
> ...


Well, still, 95db is a lot, even at 2 ohms. 

Here's a tweeter I use very often:
Vifa BC25SC06-04 1" Textile Dome Tweeter 264-1028

This one has a 96db sensitivity, but only at two points in the sensitivity curve. It's technically listed as a 4 ohm tweeter, but in most of its usable range, it comes in a 3 ohms. To get this kind of sensitivity out of a midwoofer is just mind boggling. 

My guess is that they rated the sensitivity based on a peak with no damping on the tweeter at its highest register, which would sound way too hot. I don't see any 6.5" midwoofer, regardless of cone material, producing 96db even at 2 ohms. A 4 ohm scanspeak illuminator will come in at just over 87db. A 4 ohm scanspeak revelator will hit 90db. 

I guess I'm just nit-picking details. It just irks me when companies overrate their products. 

I did not get a chance to test the stock drivers in the car beyond a quick frequency response sweep.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Can someone just speak english and come up with some nice replacement speakers and maybe an amp to replace the existing system?


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Can someone just speak english and come up with some nice replacement speakers and maybe an amp to replace the existing system?


Crutchfield or Bestbuy can handle that request for you. :th_coolio:


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

One big issue you will have selecting components is reviews on picking a set.If you can find a few car audio shops NON BEST BUY that can demo some good brands for you.For the money that BB sells kits for you can spend the same or a little more and get a brand that has true quality as well as sound quality.
Personally I like the sound of paper drivers the paper drivers need to be pressed paper,treated paper and or a composite paper in order to stop issues with moister.
This does not rule out some drivers like Diamond uses a metal cone,DLS uses paper ect.I find the most well behaved woofers(well mid woofers) in the 2 ways sound best with paper cones.
Tweeters that is another issue.Some people like metal tweeters others not so much.But really I have provin in listening test to people its all in the crossover used for the speakers.I can take a ripping hot tweeter and with a 1-2uf cap across the tweeter terminals make that tweeter very controllable with a shunt cap.
My favorite speakers are Hertz love these kits DLS then Diamond Audio then Focal.I have used the S500 and S600 diamonds in my vehicles before.Diamond Audio D363.5 Component Systems at Onlinecarstereo.com
Hertz ESK 165 Energy Series 6 1/2" 2-Way Component Car Speaker System
Boston Acoustics SC60 6-1/2" SC Series High performance Low-Profile 2-way Speaker Component System
Focal 165A1 6-1/2" 2-way Access 1 Series Component Car Speakers System (165 A1)
CDT AUDIO CL-62Pro 6 1/2" 2 Way Classic Component Speakers System

AMPS 
depends on you location you want to put them.If you putting them under seats size becomes a issue.If you do not care of the size as you are putting them in the trunk that is another.Just a few selections for different budgets.
Precision Power PPI P900.4 (p9004) 4-Channel Phantom Car Amplifier
JBL GTO1004 (GTO-1004) 600W RMS 4-Channel Grand Touring Amplifier
Precision Power PPI S580.4 (S5804) 4-Channel Car Amplifier/Amp
Hifonics ZRX2000.4 2000W RMS 4-Ch. Class A/B Zeus Series Car Amp
Rockford Fosgate R600-4D (R6004D) 600W 4-Chan Class D Prime Amp


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Do we need a gm part kit or do all 6 x 9 rear deck speakers fit in the rear where the 6x9 holes are? I was on another cruze site and the guy said only certain 6x9's can be used. Of course this post was 3 years old.I call bs. U can always screw 6x9s to a board and mount them form under in trunk with brackets Planning on Focal and/or Hertz for components, door woofers in rear doors and high quality 6X9's and big Hertz AMP. 3 months to save. Planning on spending $ 3 K max.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Skip the 6X9 and wait for XR to show up with a list that won't exceed $1K. When you bumped the thread, I accidentally like a 2012 post of his on page 1. LOL!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

lilredjet said:


> Do we need a gm part kit or do all 6 x 9 rear deck speakers fit in the rear where the 6x9 holes are? I was on another cruze site and the guy said only certain 6x9's can be used. Of course this post was 3 years old.I call bs. U can always screw 6x9s to a board and mount them form under in trunk with brackets Planning on Focal and/or Hertz for components, door woofers in rear doors and high quality 6X9's and big Hertz AMP. 3 months to save. Planning on spending $ 3 K max.


Just read through my SQ car audio how-to thread. You won't even want to touch focal or 6x9s. 

If you wanted to run free air subs and seal off the deck nicely, there are far better options than 6x9 subwoofers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't care for 6x9 bass subs. Happy with tight bass from a high end 6x9's regular speakers! Been doin' them for over 25 years since I was a teen and higher end 6.5 components. Since when did 6x9's become ****???? Not in my world. Thanks, I'm not a teeny bopper who wants to pull up to a red light with my 1 year old cruze rattling and vibrating from the trunk of subs. SOOOO embarrassing!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you aren't going to read the audio thread then your results may vary and become costly to achieve what you want... 

You will need to snag a rear deck from a LTZ or Cruze with upgraded system unless you want to hack up your rear deck and mount grilles of your choice.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

So you cant mount 6x9 speakers in the rear deck fron underneath? screw into wood attached at bottom metal panel. Done by pros? Need a rear metal deck from a LTZ??


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Can you put 6x9's in the rear deck? Yes. Yes you can. Is it worth it? No. It's is not. The rear deck they are talking about is the trim that lays on top of the deck. The cruze's that didn't come with 6x9's don't have a grill for them. They are just solid and not much sound can make it through. I grabbed some infinity 6x9's from a car at a junk yard one day to try and an amp 250w amp from a buddy also grabbed a sub from a cobalt ss. Installed the amp and 6x9's and was ok... then installed the sub and was 100x better. I have since un hooked my 6x9's as they started to rattle and am running just the cobalt sub and sounds great. Everyone who has 6x9's and the upgraded stereo say they aren't good. Everyone I have seen installed the 6x9's and said it's not worth it. I have components speakers in front doors and coaxial in back with the cobalt sub and it sounds great. Hope that answers atleast one of your questions...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

lilredjet said:


> So you cant mount 6x9 speakers in the rear deck fron underneath? screw into wood attached at bottom metal panel. Done by pros? Need a rear metal deck from a LTZ??





cruzinred92 said:


> Can you put 6x9's in the rear deck? Yes. Yes you can. Is it worth it? No. It's is not. The rear deck they are talking about is the trim that lays on top of the deck. The cruze's that didn't come with 6x9's don't have a grill for them. They are just solid and not much sound can make it through. I grabbed some infinity 6x9's from a car at a junk yard one day to try and an amp 250w amp from a buddy also grabbed a sub from a cobalt ss. Installed the amp and 6x9's and was ok... then installed the sub and was 100x better. I have since un hooked my 6x9's as they started to rattle and am running just the cobalt sub and sounds great. Everyone who has 6x9's and the upgraded stereo say they aren't good. Everyone I have seen installed the 6x9's and said it's not worth it. I have components speakers in front doors and coaxial in back with the cobalt sub and it sounds great. Hope that answers atleast one of your questions...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, this. Only the 2 long vents against the window are open into the trunk. Ever wonder why the car has a strong smell inside when you have something odor offensive in the trunk? to install 6X9's and have them produce some kind of sound you need the rear deck from a 9 speaker Cruze or cut holes in the one you have. 










I have no clue if the Verano carpeted deck one fits us but beware the Verano's 3rd brake light is roof mounted if you want to also tackle that as well. I had a plan to get those 6X9s and dash speaker as well as the 60% rear seat with armrest 3 months into ownership. I was in parts department with the last 8 #'s of vins soo much to the point the parts guy said just trade in for a LTZ. I sat in 2 cars, one with a setup for natural base and one with synthetic base. All was ask is you read up a bit more before you buy because you want. Unless you plan on cutting your door and pillar grilles so you can show the world and everyone who gets in the car you have XYZ brand speakers, there is no need to buy XYZ speakers because they say XYZ on them. Save your money and buy silver speaker door rings if you need to signify that. As I said before, I heard both non MyLink And MyLink setups with work done to them so swapping the entire radio out is not needed unless you just want the radio on "XYZ just because" purpose.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Pros can put 6X9 speakers in a LT cruze. They have power saws and such.I dont do installs. lol. I will be dyno matting the trunk and the front doors too.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

So the LTZ rear metal end to end speaker holed piece has to be swapped? I was gonna dynamat the trunk and cant pros with 20 plus years of experience do this What prevents dropping in from top 6x9 subs or speakers. Cut saw and drill doesn't work from a pro installer?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

no, no. just the carpet material covering the metal. My picture was to show the holes have sound insulation so speakers can't just go there as is and work. If you turn your radio up and stand outside the car with the door closed, that's how those 6X9's will sound w/o cutting the fabric or getting the rear carpeted deck.










You need to get the rear deck with these grilles or cut and instal these grilles(that sometimes come with the 6X9's) into the carpet you already have.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

What would the grills clip or snap on to? I only have a LT. Yeah I know the carpeted rear package tray needs cutting for the 6x9's and the insulation. How come people are saying I need the rear package tray from a LTZ?


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a old low used still works Japanese made Alpine amp 3554. I have no room for a sub box or I would do a pair in a box. I need my trunk space for stuff. Anyway I was thinking. I don't need to have the highest audiophile set up, but sound good enough that I wanna listen to my favorite music all the time at higher volumes. Is there a way to do a pair of 2 free air 8" inch subs that will sound decent running 150w per sub mono bridged? Would you need the carpet insulation cut like for the 6x9's? I'm guessing no? I dunno. Then kill the rear door speakers and leave em in there. Insulate the trunk for the subs and run my 6.5 inch components up front in factory locations. . oh and insulate the front doors. Run a 75-100w x 2 amp for the front and keep the factory HU of course. You would probably need a board to screw in the free air subs and fasten the board to the metal package tray. Thoughts?? Some positive ones too ? Subs wont be earth shattering but should still provide some decent bass. I dont know where this gap is from the rear windows to the trunk. How would I seal it off. Everything can be done.. i don't know the word no. LOL. All comments welcome.

Derek


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you go the cut yourself route the grills screw into the 6X9's. The deck with grilles route usually come in a LTZ Cruze with 9 speaker stereo upgrade. It's easier if you search for parts to have a car that most likely have the parts.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> If you go the cut yourself route the grills screw into the 6X9's. The deck with grilles route usually come in a LTZ Cruze with 9 speaker stereo upgrade. It's easier if you search for parts to have a car that most likely have the parts.


Well that answer solved everything. Im getting it all done one of the 2 top install shops in my city. Guess it cant be done with my car.. gotta look for a wrecked LTZ cruze.. Does the metal and carpeted package tray just unbolt?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No metal needed just carpet with grilles... The LTZ metal deck looks like yours but with speakers mounted in them. I replied to PM.


----------

